# custom transfers



## cspaur (Sep 21, 2012)

I need to make up about 25 custom transfers, i have the designs. Depending on which one i do, one is 2 color and one is 4 color. I only need like a logo that is about 6-8 inches in height and 10-12 inches in length.
I need to find a site/company that will do custom prints for a decent price without having to buy 300. Somewhere under 2.50 each or so.
Also they all say it has to be a vector file. I do not have a vector file, will this set me back, and is there any websites that can convert a jpeg to vector file.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> and is there any websites that can convert a jpeg to vector file.


Try Artwork Source



> I need to make up about 25 custom transfers, i have the designs. Depending on which one i do, one is 2 color and one is 4 color. I only need like a logo that is about 6-8 inches in height and 10-12 inches in length.
> I need to find a site/company that will do custom prints for a decent price without having to buy 300. Somewhere under 2.50 each or so


There's a list here that contains a spreadsheet that shows the minimums from several custom transfer makers: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

there are a lot of places that will do this. you need to vector it and gang it otherwise you may get an artwork charge.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Both Semo Imprints and Silver Mountain will do 100 sheets x 4 colours for 2.40 each......


----------



## cspaur (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone, i ll check out those sites. Also for the artist charge, for the 20 bucks an hour, can they convert it to a vector file and maybe touch up some things. Im new to this and i have no clue.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

cspaur said:


> Thanks everyone, i ll check out those sites. Also for the artist charge, for the 20 bucks an hour, can they convert it to a vector file and maybe touch up some things. Im new to this and i have no clue.


send me the file.. I'll take a look at it. 

[email protected]


----------

